
YayText: A text styling tool for Facebook, Twitter, etc. - crimeware
http://yaytext.com/
======
endgame
Z̖̓̋̅Á̔͗ͭͩ͘L̴̯̲̰̝̩͇ͬ̏ͪ̏͌ͮ̅G̪̤̞͌ͫ̍ͮ̄͝O̘͓ ̷̼̟͍̣̘͆ͣ̊̚Iͬ́ͤ̂̈́͐҉S̥̹͖̼̩̼͝
̺̭̹̖ͥ̾̍ͧͅḌ̢̰̬̖ͧ͗ͪ̅͛̌I̦̙͈̖ͩ̌́S̯͈̘̗̯P̲̜͐̒̄͗̌ͅL̸E̫̒A͓͈͖̼̠͍̬ͣͪͩͭ͞S̪̰͇̖͍͓͂̇̽͐̏E͓̳̟͎̺̥͒D͍̍̐ͧ̈͠
͗̒͆͡W̶̥̥̻ͧ͋̅I͚̦̝̺̳Tͧ̃͐͡H̝̦̳̥̓͗ͤ͐ͯ̋̄͠ ̟̂͐̑ͬ͐ͩ͟H̢̞͎͍͖̺̞͌̚I͎̗̼̫̬̘ͧ̊̓ͮ̋͐̊͜S̡̭
̬̪ͣ̾̍ͅE̵̮̣͎͙X̬Cͬ͐҉̘̭L̴̮̩̟U̶̗͉̠͕̗͛ͬS͕̱̍̄̎͢I̿̿O̺͇͓̜̦̱̒̊́͗͂ͧN̲̣̾̿̑͐̊͆ͭ.̞͕̹̭ͧ̌͢
̞̈ͭ͒ͨ̔̑ͅ

̲̞̫̾̈́͑́H̜̆͢Ě͕͔̫̹̖͇̇͊̚
̨̮̍̆̋̑ͧČͥ͌̽̾̚Ō̪̠̟̙̟͌͑̊͡M͙͇̙͎͉̏ͨ͊͒̂ͨͅẸ̷̩͕̞͚ͣͤ̉ͣ̓S̠͖̣̞̽ͩ́ͦ̔̏̚!͖͇̯̙̙̘̥ͥ̎̋͊

------
nfoz
When I see Unicode-hacks like this (is it a hack? is Unicode supposed to do
this?), my instinct reaction is that maybe Unicode is bloated beyond a
reasonable mission scope. Maybe it tried to do too much, or maybe it just made
some mistakes along the way.

But I don't really know much about it, and I'm suspicious of said instinct. HN
what are your thoughts -- what are some controversial ideas around Unicode,
and would there have been any simpler alternative that could make sense?

~~~
parenthephobia
The 𝐛𝐨𝐥𝐝, 𝑖𝑡𝑎𝑙𝑖𝑐, 𝕕𝕠𝕦𝕓𝕝𝕖 𝕤𝕥𝕣𝕦𝕔𝕜, and 𝔟𝔩𝔞𝔠𝔨𝔩𝔢𝔱𝔱𝔢𝔯 gylphs are in Unicode for
mathematics, where the style of glyphs is not a merely stylistic choice but is
part of their meaning.

e.g.

ℝ denotes the set of real numbers, whilst R denotes the gas constant. 𝐑 would
by convention be the name of some matrix.

ln is the natural logarithm, 𝑙𝑛 is the product of 𝑙 and 𝑛. (Only a monster
would actually write ln 𝑙𝑛, though.)

I don't know why the consortium chose to include these glyphs rather than push
it out to markup languages, though.

------
Zaheer
ɪ ᴍᴀᴅᴇ sᴏᴍᴇᴛʜɪɴɢ sɪᴍɪʟᴀʀ ᴀ ᴡʜɪʟᴇ ʙᴀᴄᴋ

[http://www.sprezzkeyboard.com/](http://www.sprezzkeyboard.com/)

------
joshmn
𝓨𝓸𝓾 𝓶𝓮𝓪𝓷 𝓯𝓸𝓻 𝓗𝓝, 𝓻𝓲𝓰𝓱𝓽?

~~~
strangecasts
𝕴'𝖒 𝖏𝖚𝖘𝖙 𝖜𝖆𝖎𝖙𝖎𝖓𝖌 𝖋𝖔𝖗 𝕮𝖔𝖒𝖎𝖈 𝕾𝖆𝖓𝖘 𝖈𝖔𝖉𝖊𝖕𝖔𝖎𝖓𝖙𝖘

~~~
jarcane
𝕋𝕠𝕟𝕚𝕘𝕙𝕥 𝕨𝕖'𝕣𝕖 𝕘𝕠𝕟𝕟𝕒 𝕔𝕠𝕞𝕞𝕖𝕟𝕥 𝕝𝕚𝕜𝕖 𝕚𝕥'𝕤 𝟙𝟡𝟡𝟡.

~~~
joshmn
𝔸𝕝𝕝 𝕣𝕚𝕘𝕙𝕥, 𝕚𝕥'𝕤 𝟙𝟡𝟡𝟡.

------
olalonde
Another one which was posted on 🅷🅽 a while ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8629145](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8629145)

~~~
krapp
🅾🅷 🆂🆄🆁🅴... 🆆🅴 🅲🅰🅽 🅷🅰🆅🅴 🆃🅷🅸🆂 🅱🆄🆃 🆆🅴 🅲🅰🅽'🆃 🅷🅰🆅🅴 🅴🅼🅾🅹🅸

    
    
         ▲
        ▲▲

~~~
PebblesHD
𝑾𝒆𝒍𝒍 𝒕𝒉𝒊𝒔 𝒃𝒓𝒊𝒏𝒈𝒔 𝒃𝒂𝒄𝒌 𝒇𝒐𝒏𝒅 𝒎𝒆𝒎𝒐𝒓𝒊𝒆𝒔

on a side note, attempted triforce is attempted

------
fspoettel
T̵h̵i̵s̵ ̵i̵s̵ ̵c̵o̵o̵l̵!̵ ̵I̵s̵ ̵t̵h̵e̵ ̵s̵o̵u̵r̵c̵e̵ ̵a̵v̵a̵i̵l̵a̵b̵l̵e̵
̵s̵o̵m̵e̵w̵h̵e̵r̵e̵?̵ ̵I̵'̵d̵ ̵l̵o̵v̵e̵ ̵t̵o̵ ̵s̵e̵e̵ ̵h̵o̵w̵ ̵t̵h̵i̵s̵
̵w̵o̵r̵k̵s̵.̵

------
swah
𝕳𝖔𝖜 𝖉𝖔𝖊𝖘 𝖎𝖙 𝖜𝖔𝖗𝖐???

~~~
Retr0spectrum
The magic of unicode.

------
xori
𝕋𝕙𝕚𝕤 𝕚𝕤 𝕒𝕞𝕒𝕫𝕚𝕟𝕘.

